# YES!!! FINALY!!!!



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok so i finaly got sleeping and yawning pics!!!!!! you have no clue how long i sat in one place not moving to get these pics.. er.. the sleeping ones at least  ((every time my ratties se me they wanna come out of there cage))... sorry the pics are so big.. idk how to resize them...

ok heres the award winning Yawn!!....









And sleepy pics!!!!!

Heres TempleTon tryin to sleep..









And Alyssa sleepins...









And heres several more...









































And heres the great!!................ SLEEPY VIDEO!!!!!!!!!...

TaDa!!!!!! im so excited!!!!!   

P.S.
I also figured id share with you the "Nose Peaker" pic (its TempleTons nose)....


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

nice pics! I can't speak for everyone else, but you should try resizing your pictures they're difficult to see. :S


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

yea.. idk how to resize them or i would.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aaww!!!! so cute!!!I should try to get some cute pics like that... only my web cam sucks LOL. *


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

you could use a program like irfan view, that program would also help you make avatar pictures if you wanted to and such, thats the program i use.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, those cages are close together. Rats can successfully mate through the wires of cages, just so you know. You should move Templeton to a different part of the room.


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

They are gorgeous and those are adorable pics! 

I do agree with Night, however. They can mate through the bars and if by some chance one of them jail-breaks it's a lot easier for them to get to the other.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

umm well there cages are abouy 2-3 inches apart.. now i know that doesnt sound like much but it used to be were they were less than an inch apart but Alyssa would grab TempleTon through the bars so i moved them apart a couple inches.. i sumtimes find Alyssa trying to grab TempleTon through the bars but she cant reach him.

I did the whole "move-the-cage" deal but Alyssa would get really iritated and instead of playing with me shed run strait to TempleTons cage... but when there cages are next to eachother shes fine and plays with me when she outside hte cage. 

Oh and im not saying she cant get prego through the cage but in this case if she was able to shed be prego already... they cant reach eachother between cages. and ive only had one rat exscape from its cage and he exscaped from the quarentine cage... ive never had a rat get loose ((from its permanant cage)).


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry for what I'm about to say, but I'm going to be blunt and honest.

It is not for pleasure that rats mate, it is something that their body tells them to do and as rats are very smart, it is possible that one could get out and get in somehow. One day you, a friend, family member, may be careless or they may just figure out a way.

If Alyssa gets pregnant her LIFE is at stake. If you can't afford to get them same-sex friends, how are you going to pay for vet bills or a litter? Saying that it hasn't happened so it won't is inaccurate. If you haven't fallen off of a bike then you never will?

It may also be stressful or hard on them to know that the other is right there and they can't get to them. Take Alyssa to another room to play if need be. In fact, not moving it so that she will play with you is very selfish (sorry, but it's the truth!)

The way I see it you need to do one of two things- 1. Get a spay/neuter done so they can be together 2. Get them same-sex friends and move the cages.

And I have a question for you- _why_ do you refuse to take anybody's advice? Some things need to be done and for some reason, you won't do them! It's not one person saying this, it's multiple people and it's for the better good of your rats.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i agree, i can imagine it being stressful on them being secluded to a cage but having another rat within noticeable distance. that's like living your entire life with your best friend on the other side of a sound proof window and no one else to interact with. a human can never fill that kind of social void.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

As i seid before..im ganna try and get TempleTon fixed either that or get the same sex friends i just cant do anything till i move!

i would have gotten them same sex friends my now but itll only make the move harder on me... you try driving 9+ hours with 1 dog, 3 cats, a bird and what would be 4 rats if i were to buy them friends right now... im shure they can wait a couple weeks.

When i get to the new place im getting new larger cages, and either TempleTon fixed or same sex friends for the both of them.. but as im sure you dont know.. this all takes time.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

templeton may have issues with a another male due to them both smelling two intact females. keep that in mind. there may and probably will be a lot of fighting.


----------

